# dp free for 7 months!



## juls09 (Jan 25, 2012)

this month marks my 7 months with no dp! i am so happy that this is a battle i beat and won! i still struggle with certin things from my past and i have learned (and still learing) how to deal wih it. i have issues with staying healthy, esp eating healthy! uh but i try. 7 months ago i was in a small horrable town working a job i hated now i live in my home town which is a city and i feel so at home. i work a job i love. sometimes you just need to change your life to make it better. good luck to all!
xoxo juls


----------



## Fernoso716 (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats !!!!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Awesome! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## Stronger (Nov 27, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

wow good job


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thats great...Congrats!!!


----------

